# Davicom card

## macro

Gotta Davicom card with DM9102AF on the chip

from /proc/pci

Bus  0, device  12, function  0:

    Ethernet controller: Davicom Semiconductor, Inc. Ethernet 100/10 MBit (rev 49).

      IRQ 11.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=20.Max Lat=40.

      I/O at 0xe800 [0xe8ff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xdf002000 [0xdf0020ff].

recompiled the kernel (2.4)

# modprobe dmfe

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r9/kernel/drivers/net/dmfe.o: init_module: No such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r9/kernel/drivers/net/dmfe.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r9/kernel/drivers/net/dmfe.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r9/kernel/drivers/net/dmfe.o: insmod dmfe failed

eh? am I missing something?

----------

## macro

nevermind

----------

## Aalok

What did you do to fix it? I'm a Gentoo newbie and encountering the same problem.

I also have a davicom nic.

----------

## whatalotta

Aalok-I've got the same card, and it works fine.  Compile the Davicom driver into your kernel.  Don't make it a module (for now).  Make sure you do 

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

Also make sure that you have iface_eth0 set to dhcp in your /etc/conf.d/net.

Should do it for you.

----------

## whatalotta

Sorry-you can find the davicom driver under tulip in the kernel config.

----------

## mpsii

most 9102 Davicoms use dmfe, though many autodetect routines use Tulip

----------

## Aalok

 *whatalotta wrote:*   

> Sorry-you can find the davicom driver under tulip in the kernel config.

 

Thanks for the help. I'll give it a shot once I get home. I'm beginning to think the issue is not with my nic. After boot to the 1.4 CD, I type:

```
modprobe tulip
```

...and it simply returns to root. Now forgive my Gentoo stupidity, but I believe that means it worked?? Yes??  :Confused: 

But when I ifconfig, I get the just the 127.0.0.1 IP and of course can't ping anything outside my home network. When I run:

```
net-setup eth0
```

and then set my IP network info manually, I am able to ping my router (Linksys) and my Windows box, but nothing outside the router. I double checked my router setting and have no filtering or anything going on. I even DMZ'd my Gentoo box and still a no go.

Oh and of course I double checked my cable.  :Wink: 

----------

## mpsii

On my Davidcom NIC, I cannot do DHCP on Linux. I do not know what the deal is. I have to statically assign the IP. If I use Tulip, nothing works. Only dmfe works for me.

In Windows 2000, everything works fine.

----------

## ctford0

Aalok give this a try...

after modprobing your device then look at all of your ifconfig devices 

```
 ifconfig -a 
```

Next, if you see eth0 here, then try bringing the device up, so do 

```
 ifconfig eth0 up 
```

Next try using 

```
 dhcpcd eth0 
```

 to obtain your ip addy.

If this doesnt work I think you can edit the /etc/conf.d/net file to reflect your setup (just like the install docs say for 'your' network setup after getting the os installed) and then run 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

G-luck

EDIT: Yes mpsii, it seems i have met this before as well.  I'm also a little confused about this one.

chris

----------

